# Order received from ginger nuts a massive thanks



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

A massive thanks to Ryan and the team for uber fast delivery 24 hours from ordering. All items well packaged and thanks for the sample couldn't recommend them enough here's my first order can't wait to use them 👍


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

steview said:


> A massive thanks to Ryan and the team for uber fast delivery 24 hours from ordering. All items well packaged and thanks for the sample couldn't recommend them enough here's my first order can't wait to use them 👍


Awesome mate! Glad it all turned up fine, hope you like them! Thanks for the great review, much appreciated.... :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you tried any of the products yet mate? Be nice to see what you think of them


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

So I've used the gentleman summer twice now mate and really pleased with it beard feels a lot softer. Smells grey I can't put my finger on the scent but I love it. Love the pipette makes getting out of the bottle so you don't over use the product plus only a tiny amount is needed. Presentation is a great love the little drawstring bags nice little touch. Very happy customer


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ordered a couple of times myself and found them perfect and fast.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

steview said:


> So I've used the gentleman summer twice now mate and really pleased with it beard feels a lot softer. Smells grey I can't put my finger on the scent but I love it. Love the pipette makes getting out of the bottle so you don't over use the product plus only a tiny amount is needed. Presentation is a great love the little drawstring bags nice little touch. Very happy customer


Great stuff Steve, really glad you are happy with the beard oil! Yeah they smell awesome! Thanks again...


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Samba1360 said:


> Ordered a couple of times myself and found them perfect and fast.


Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Got my strop today  really nice quality seems to work well... not that I know much about it


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Great stuff Mike. Yes it's awesome quality and make to last not like some of the cheap ones on ebay ect...
have a look on YouTube there are some great information videos on there mate


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Steve, you know you said there was a problem with our website and your ipad.Can you have a look if it's working now on your ipad as we think that the problem has now been fixed.Thanks Ryan


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Much better mate sorry for the slow reply


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome thanks mate  no problems.


----------

